
Skip-thought vectors and neural storytelling - mapneard
https://github.com/ryankiros/neural-storyteller
======
philipov
Wow this is a fantastic example for learning a whole bunch of concepts. I'm
going to try this out as soon as I get home!

------
rw2
This is great for spam!

~~~
zbyte64
I know you meant "for producing spam" but it seems these techniques can also
do semantic-relatedness[1] which I imagine could answer questions like: "Is
this about viagra?" or "Is this related to something the mailbox owner
actually talks about?"

[1] [https://github.com/ryankiros/skip-thoughts#semantic-
relatedn...](https://github.com/ryankiros/skip-thoughts#semantic-relatedness)

